# A/C Attic Vent Has a Steady Leak



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I have noticed a constant drip from my attic vents and took a trip to the attic to check on things. The pans under each unit doesn't have a water level - Each unit has PVC pipe coming out of the unit and running to the outside drops.

An AC buddy told me this is high humidity related. So I've cruised through the neighborhood looking for wet concrete at other houses and didn't see any. (I must say it is hard to cruise through your own neighborhood looking at folks house) 

I'm just wondering if I have a problem that is soon to get worse. This is a 10 y/o Lennox system that we run at 75 degrees and it cools over 3,000 sq/ft well. We have never had a problem and trying to keep it that way. 

Anybody else experienced this problem?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

if I understand what you are describing I think your system is plumbed wrong. I'm not an expert but I have seen the drain pipe from the unit connected to your regular house plumbing. The drip pan should be the only one with a pipe draining to the outside and it should be over a window so you can see if it is dripping. And if it is dripping, it means your normal drain is clogged and you need to clear it asap. The pans are a safety catch for when there is a problem. You experts can correct me if I'm wrong. my .02.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

just a few vents or all?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Units work as dehumidifiers, so if you have this much moisture there is a problem somewhere question is where you start. Units need a few things to function 1) good airflow, 2) coolant, and 3) moisture. My starting place would be to inspect the filter to make sure it's clean and replace if nesc. Next inspect the coil thoroughly making sure it's clean and air has plenty passages to pass through it. On way to tell to shine a light on one side and if you see it clearly chances is this is not the problem, but still a good idea to spray a few times with the green coil cleaner while you are there (it never hurts esp if you've never done this). Next step would be to put a set of gauges on the system to see if the #'s are low making the unit freeze up. Note a plugged coil or air filter can freeze up a coil making the numbers to be low also don't skip first 2 steps. Units are not designed to lose charge so if you determine it is a little low charge it a little and see if this fixes the problem, if not call the man bro..


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I'm sorry for not posting the end result.(I guess the hole in the ceiling afterwards took my focus away)

Well, a buddy does A/C work and fixed the plugged drain line in about 10 minutes with some small gas cartridges. The 1 pan drained out and no problems. It was partially clogged with just enough flow to not over-fill the pan.

After we clean-up and prepare to leave the attic, he steps off of the side of a 2x4 and unto the Sheetrock.(Just enough to break it). That was a $200 fix and thanks to the great work of a 2cooler, my wife is happy.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

haha, just saw the date.. tfc did it first lol


----------

